
Ask HN: Is your Mac's clock 16.3 seconds behind? - kanobo
I&#x27;m trying to figure out if it&#x27;s just my computer, but no matter how many times I restart or disable&#x2F;enable date&#x2F;time syncing in System Preferences it&#x27;s always 16.3 seconds behind https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.time.gov&#x2F; and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;time.is . It&#x27;s causing bugs in a project I&#x27;m working on.
======
robin_reala
No, correct here to within 30ms.

~~~
kanobo
Thanks for your help! I guess it's just me then.

------
enonevets
Nope, matches on my end as well in case another data point helps.

